# Saved from the Dumpster Table



## thrifterindisgu (May 5, 2013)

Very excited about my new XXXXXX Got this table free on CL and gave it a quick spray-paint transformation!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i used the hammered paint on my fireplace trim. the table looks great.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Please post information on this site--do not direct our members to another site---


----------



## thrifterindisgu (May 5, 2013)

^^ Sorry! Here's a pic of it:


----------

